# C59/C50/EPS size



## dcgriz

I would appreciate if you could post your height, inseam measurement and the size C59 or C50 or EPS you ride, sloping or traditional
I know......strange question......I just got some information I am trying to understand from a source who although I have never met in person I have heard a lot of good things about.
Your help will be greatly appreciated. Thx.


----------



## GStevenson

171 cm height and 78 cm inseam -- I ride a C59 in size 50 sloping (54 cm effective top tube).


----------



## DeejayBooboo

I'm 5'10" with an inseam of 32". I use a 53cm traditional C59 with a 120mm stem. So far I'm very happy and comfortable with my bike.


----------



## dcgriz

Much obliged. Thx!


----------



## fick

DeejayBooboo said:


> I'm 5'10" with an inseam of 32". I use a 53cm traditional C59 with a 120mm stem. So far I'm very happy and comfortable with my bike.


DJ,
You must have quite a bit of seatpost showing. Can you post a photo of your rig? 
Thanks
cp


----------



## maxxevv

176cm, 84cm inseam. EPS 50S, 110mm stem


----------



## Salsa_Lover

180cm, 81cm inseam, C50 56cm/120mm Stem, EP 52s/120mm stem, C40 54cm/130mm stem


----------



## dcgriz

Thank you all for your replies.

*Salsa Lover*, what made you change size between the C40 and the C50? I saw you kept the top tube to edge of stem distance the same by getting a shorter stem. Also how does it feel as far as bike geometry is concerned between the EP 52s and C50 56t? I understand that, at least on paper, these two sizes are supposed to feel the same geometry wise. Is this your experience?


----------



## DeejayBooboo

*Photo of my C59 Size 53 traditional*

Here's a photo of my bike and I believe my seatpost height is normal. Crank arm length is 172.5mm.


----------



## Kenacycle

179cm, inseam 85cm. EPS 58 Traditional, 120cm stem


----------



## Salsa_Lover

dcgriz said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> *Salsa Lover*, what made you change size between the C40 and the C50? I saw you kept the top tube to edge of stem distance the same by getting a shorter stem. Also how does it feel as far as bike geometry is concerned between the EP 52s and C50 56t? I understand that, at least on paper, these two sizes are supposed to feel the same geometry wise. Is this your experience?


I didn't volontary "change the size" simply the C40 was advertised wrong and I loved the LX10 painscheme and the price and got it, then realised it was a 54 not a 56 and adapted it with a longer and higher stem. someday I would like to exchange it with one exactly the same but 56cm.

Now about your geometry question.

This is a difficult thing to answer. my C50 is a 56 and the EP is a 52s, both are setup identically, same saddle height, seatback, saddle to bars. same saddle and pedals, When sitting on them they fit exactly the same.

But both bikes are setup fundamentally different, I wanted to have them with different riding characteristics and for that reason I set them up as

the C50, for comfort and longer rides, has Rotundo Team handlebars, Open Pro/Record/DT Revos ( Comp in DS ) wheelset, Vittoria Open Corsa CX 700x23c and latex tubes.

the EP for sportives and shorter rides, has Cinelli RAM handlebars, Boras with Vittoria 28"x21 tubulars.

They do feel quite different. The C50 is much more pleasant and comfortable, feels great on the saddle, the EP is just stiffer and faster, feels great off the saddle.

I believe a lot of this feel/performace difference come also from the wheels, tyres and handlebars, but I am sure if I had set them up exactly the same I would still feel the EP higher stiffness, also the fact it is sloping would give you a smaller and stiffer rear triangle.

If I would have to do it again from the beginning, I think I would do again the same , One C50 for comfort, one EP for sportives.

I actually ride the C50 more often, it just feels right overall, If I was 10 years younger I guess the EP would be the preferred one, hope this helps....

here are pics of them


----------



## dcgriz

Salsa_Lover said:


> .........................................................
> I believe a lot of this feel/performace difference come also from the wheels, tyres and handlebars, but I am sure if I had set them up exactly the same I would still feel the EP higher stiffness, also the fact it is sloping would give you a smaller and stiffer rear triangle.
> 
> If I would have to do it again from the beginning, I think I would do again the same , One C50 for comfort, one EP for sportives.


Your explanation does help. Thanks.
Gorgeous bikes by the way, the ST02 is one of my most favorite colors. Too bad Colnago has now "simplified" their paint schemes. IMO, the elaborate painting was one of the merits of the brand, performance aside.
Anyway, I have been looking at a C59. I dont race other than some spirited rides with friends etc. The primary use is longer rides, typically from 50 to 80 miles, so comfort while on the saddle for 3-5 hrs is of top priority. So my goal is to set the bike up for this purpose.
At this point I'm thinking 44cm Deda Pressa with the Colnago ST02 multiposition stem and Campy Record groupo, maybe Super. Wheels I have not decided yet other than they will be clinchers; some handbuilts maybe with WI or R45 hubs if they ever become available.
I have been tossing between sloping and traditional frames. I favor the traditional for reasons of aesthetics (i believe it compliments the Colnago heritage and lugged frame), possibly better fit as I think I maybe between sizes and compliance to the purpose of the bike. I am 183.5 cm tall with a 85 cm inseam, that puts me somewhere between 56t and 58t. Unfortunately, height and inseam dont give the complete picture as far bike sizing is concerned; riding does but finding a demo to ride has been extremely difficult but I'm still trying.
Comments on the above are wellcome.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

There is a C59 limited edition in ST02 for the Japanese market, maybe you can order one ?

Limited Edition Colour Scheme - Colnago C59 - Japanese Market - Colnago Con Brio


----------



## dcgriz

There are only 20 made so most probably they will command better than a pretty penny. Interestingly enough, I was told that Colnago would not bring any of the EP color schemes to the C59. Well, money talks!! The picture shows it with DA and Di2 so it seems to be the equivalent of the European/American market Limited edition.
At any rate, at this point my focus is on determining the right size as I dont want this to be a very expensive experiment.


----------



## fick

DJ,
That looks awesome. I love traditional geo Colnagos


----------



## seven cents

*what up!*

Hey All --

Just shoutin' out to the community. I've learned a lot reading these forums so I thought I'd register and be a part of it. 

Hammer on!

seven cents


----------



## GStevenson

DeejayBooboo said:


> Here's a photo of my bike and I believe my seatpost height is normal. Crank arm length is 172.5mm.


Absolutely beautiful bike and a great build -- I am thinking of switching from my Deda cockpit to the 3T Team but I am not sure how all of the red on the Ergonova bars will look. Would you mind posting additional pics of your cockpit, including the front and top of your bars/stem?


----------



## DeejayBooboo

*Additional Photos*

Thanks Guys. Here are additional photos of my 3T bar and stem


----------



## dcgriz

Nice!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

nice setup DeeJay, but I reckon there is some 1.5mm spacers in excess under that stem


----------



## DeejayBooboo

Thanks Salsa Lover. Yes I have intentions of cutting the stem after I have ridden the bike for some time.


----------



## dcgriz

It appears I maybe between a 57t and 58t (183 cm tall, 85.7 cm inseam, 69 cm reach to handlebars). With the 57t I calculated a 17.8 cm seatpost showing vs. 18.8 cm for the 58t (dimension is from the top of the seat tube to the top of the saddle). 
I am interested in hearing opinions about the frame size selection and the pros and cons going with the smaller or larger frame. Stem length appears to be 130 mm for the 57t and 120 mm for the 58t based on the Colnago geometry charts. I have ridden neither of these yet so this effort is geared to finding which frame I should try to find to demo prior to ordering the frame. Unfortunatelly, up to this point, the assesment on frame size is based on theoretically calculated values without input on how the bike actually feels and thus the potential problem.
Thanks.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

First, keep in mind the difference between the 57 and 58 top tubes is 5mm not 10mm so your 57/130 will not fit the same as the 58/120. 

Also the stem height will make a difference in reach. But how low do you want your handlebars ? 

my C40 54cm has 1.5mm spacers under the handlebars to get the same fit as the 56cm,

when I ride the 54 I feel it good, but sometimes I can perceive the difference in handling due to the longer stem. 

I prefer the 56 on a 120. 

Also I have tried the 54cm without spacers and a shorter stem ( 120mm ) it yields almost the same saddle to bars reach, but requires me to go lower, and obviously if you are lower you also need a bit more of reach, and also ( in my case ) to adjust saddle position to go lower better. A pro racer would sure use this kind of fit ( 54cm, no spacers, 130mm stem )

Again I prefer the 56, no spacers. and I reckon my saddle to bars is low enough to have a flat upper back when on the drops ( lower back is as perpendicular as possible with no hip tilt. ) this also depends on how do you seat on the saddle ( hip tilt/no hip tilt etc )

I'd say, measure the handlebars height on your current bike and get the frame that would give you a better fit without spacers, but also remember the Colnagos perform better with low handlebars. 

And also consider that could improve and then you could find yourself with a too large head tube, I can reach lower now on my Colnagos than on the other bikes before, but also I reckon I could go even lower on the C50 with a 17° stem.

as a hint I like a "balanced fit" ( this is made up by me, no theorical or scientific background, I just like it like that ) meaning my bikes have 55.5cm tip of saddle to center of bars and the same 55.5cm center of bars to center of front hub.

maybe instead of helping I just gave you more variables 


reference pics 56/54


----------



## dcgriz

You did give me more variables and at the same time more insight which is good!

Based on the Colnago website, the 57t top tube is 557mm while the 58t to tube is 565mm. That makes a 8mm difference between the two.
Now based on the handlebar reach of 690mm, the 57t would need a 133mm stem to be the same as the 58t with a 125mm stem. Since there is no 133mm stem, the 57t would be fitted with a 130mm stem; angle to be determined.
The 58t has a choice of either 120mm or 130mm since the calculated 125mm is in between. Considering that a longer stem may cause discomfort at the upper body then the better choice maybe the 120mm. Removing some of the head tube spacers and/or going to a more pronounced negative angle stem maybe in order if a more aggressive posture is desired.
The point of all of this is that what's going on at the front end could be a relatively easy fix if one desires since the head tube difference between these two frames is only 8mm.
What is missing from all these calculations is how the "feel" of the bike affects the experience. As you pointed out, "...Colnagos perform better with low handlebars.....". This is exactly what I have not been able to factor/quantify and thus my post. The 58t and its longer head tube will allow removal of some of the head tube spacers, the 57t most probably will not.
I have also calculated the amount of seatpost showing above the ct to be about 17.7 cm for the 58t and 18.7cm for the 57t. Either choice would be aesthetically adequate.
My feeling is that since I have neither the aspirations of being a pro-racer nor the flexibilty or core strength for a very aggresive posture, the 58t maybe a better fit as it will be a more comfortable frame for longer rides and still retain the performance qualities of the frame. Thoughts?


----------



## Evil Laugh

What's your saddle height from bb and drop to center of bars from top of saddle?


----------



## dcgriz

Evil Laugh said:


> What's your saddle height from bb and drop to center of bars from top of saddle?


Saddle height from bb to top of saddle is 76 cm
Drop from top of saddle to top of bars is 5.4 cm


----------



## Evil Laugh

You could have to build the front end up a bit then. My saddle height is 1mm lower than you and I got fitted on a 56 C59 with a 120 stem and compact bars, could have gone for a 55 or 57 though. I'm 178 tall with a shorter torso proportion obviously. I worked out with my fitter I'd have about 20mm of spacers to get my 95mm drop to bars. I fleetingly thought about a 57 to get a more slammed front end but think the 56 was the best compromise of fit (spacers/saddle setback) and handling as I'd prefer to get more weight over the front wheel, indeed mike @ maestro who I've ordered from didn't even consider a 57 for me. If I was more flexible I'd probably go for a 55.

You could email him I'd imagine he would be able to help you as he sells these bikes all day long and was pretty sharp on the fit for me. I worked it out by first setting up a 52s and then running through with my fitter using my current setup. I asked mike his opinion to double check and he was pretty spot on in what he said. Sounds like the front end stack is the decider for you.


----------



## dcgriz

I have read quite a few praises for Maestro on this forum. Did you order the frame or the complete bike? How do you deal with warranty issues on components?


----------



## Evil Laugh

Just the frame.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I think you should go 57 ( or even 56) if you wish to have a racing fit/low bars, and 58 for a more relaxed fit. 

Where are you looking for your frame? I still see many NOS C50s on the Market.

I could buy a 56 C50 on LX10, 2010 version but I did pass on it and now that is sold I regret it.


----------



## dcgriz

I tend to think the same. My thanks to all who have chimed in on my questions.
I've been looking predominantly on the web. Extremely limited supply on hand in brick and mortar stores in my area.
The LX10 is one of the classics; I know of one but unfortunately is not your size and it's on an EPS (54t). However if you are interested, I will be glad to pass along the link.


----------



## maxxevv

I'm with Salsa on the suggestions.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

RA Cycles has some on sale....

and about the LX10 C50, it was not as beautiful as my C40, that is what made me hesitate, you see better detail and care on the C40, when I finally decided to buy it and sell mine it was gone.

however, if I ever see another NOS I will get it


----------



## jaka

New with computer and the internet so excuse me for being so slow i also am planig on getting a new c59 and need help with my frame size i curantly ride a cervelo slcsl 54 s and need advice on new ride will set back and listen for advice and learn how to post messsages thanks jaka:cornut:


----------



## Karbon Kev

Salsa_Lover said:


> RA Cycles has some on sale....
> 
> and about the LX10 C50, it was not as beautiful as my C40, that is what made me hesitate, you see better detail and care on the C40, when I finally decided to buy it and sell mine it was gone.
> 
> however, if I ever see another NOS I will get it


I am looking for a C50 in ST01 and LX10, where are the best places for NOS stock? PM me is you want to and don't worry Salsa_Lover, I am a different size to you so wouldn't be going for the same sizes lol


----------



## Kenacycle

I know this post is old and the OP probably has figured out what to get already by now. But I've just found a nice article on Colnago fitting that may answer future questions others have regarding the same topic

Bikesport Michigan Online - Reviews - Colnago Dream.


----------



## dcgriz

Kenacycle said:


> I know this post is old and the OP probably has figured out what to get already by now.


Yeap, a lot has happened since last September. The article hits spot on some of the concerns I had about the fitting process. The most elusive part in ordering a Colnago remains finding a demo to ride, at least on this side of the pond!


----------



## vedici

*C59 classifieds ?*

Hello, I have a C59 that I want to post for sale in the classifieds.

I tried to post the ad 2 times and when I hit "post" the ad seems to disappear when the page refreshes. 

Can someone help me out and tell me what I am doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## dcgriz

Maybe your post count is to blame?
What size, what groupo and where are you located?


----------



## vedici

well, I got the ad to post but none of the pictures are showing up


----------



## dcgriz

Saw your ad. This is the size I'm looking at. Too bad you are 1200 miles away. Try resizing the pics; not sure if thats the problem though. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## vedici

UPS and Fed Ex ship everywhere


----------



## dcgriz

Can't do that long distance. Sorry.


----------



## FrenchNago

*C50 2007*

177.5cm 84cm in seam size 54 c50 

cranks 175, seat crest to BB axle center 77cm, seat centered on seat post not on clamp! 110 8° ritchey stem& pro plt 42 bars,


----------



## Karbon Kev

I'm curious, why would you want to sell such a fantastic frame? The C59 is the best frame I have ridden, and I've ridden a lot over the years. Just curious as I say ...


----------

